# Sickle cell anemia



## Tonyj (Mar 20, 2013)

Would you code 282.60 with 285.29 for sickle cell anemia and anemia as well as 338.19 and 338.29 for acute on chronic pain if the physician states diagnoses as "1) Sickle cell disease. 2) Acute on chronic pain. 3) Anemia"?


----------



## Kisalyn (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm thinking 282.60. Sickle cell anemia is listed under the code for sickle cell disease. Also, pain is integral to sickle cell anemia? The definition in our ICD9 books states the disease is characterized by periodic episodes of pain. If that's the case, just 282.60.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey ,

I think as per ICD9 CM Index of diseases => Anemia -> Sickle Cell => 282.6* 

In addition to that you need to code 338.19, 338.29 along with site specific pain if encounter is for pain control. (Please refer Chapter 6: Diseases of Nervous System & Sense organs (a) Pain category 338)

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ


----------

